# Bilder Anzeigen in SSL



## Andre (3. Aug. 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte dass die Bilder auch auf SSL Seiten Angezeigt werden.
Nun habe ich die Bilder in die SSL so wie es der Quellcode verlangt, also mit den unterverzeichnissen Kopiert aber der IE 7 kommt immer noch der Sicherheitshinweis und die Bilder werden trotz Apache neu Start nicht Angezeigt, wie kann ich dies lösen in ISPCONFIG.

Gruss Andre


----------



## Till (4. Aug. 2008)

Bilder werden über SSL genauso angezeigt wie ohne SSL. Da gibt es nichts weiter zu beachten und mit ISPConfig selbst hat das nichts zu tun.

Du wirst da vermutlich beim kopieren was falsch gemacht haben, sieh mal den Quelltext Deiner Seiten durch und stell sicher, dass Du überall Biltder mit https und nicht http bzw. mit relativem Pfad aufrufst.


----------

